# Operahouses



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

One of my other hobbies is photography, with a special interest in architecture. Here is a recent photo (september 2010) of the Vienna State Opera.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Amsterdam Stopera*

In 1986 this combination of City Hall & Opera House was build in the old centre of Amsterdam.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Prague State Opera*

The former German Opera in Prague (there is also the Czech National Theatre). Inside picture of the ceiling.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Prague 'Hlahol' Building*

On the Moldau riverside stands the secessionist 'Hlahol'-building, where Bedrich Smetana used to rehearse with the Hlahol choir, of which he was the conductor.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Prague National Theatre*

In Prague almost everything is doubled or tripled. When the Czechs got their Opera House, the Germans wanted to have one for themselves too. Then there is still the 'Stavovské Divadlo' as well, where Don Giovanni had its première. And there are more...


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*London Royal Opera House Covent Garden*

The Royal Opera House Covent Garden has become part of an extensive building project. The Entrance to the Opera House is on another side. Quite a walk.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice pics, TxllxT!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes. Great pictures! The Vienna State Opera is such a wonderful building.


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

how loverly!!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Spa resort Karlovy Vary / Karlsbad*

Almost every self respecting city in the Czech Republic has an Opera House. This one in West Bohemia is very much Secession and has a fire-curtain made by Gustav Klimt.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Prague National Theatre*

Operahouses in the 19th century used to be hotspots for nationalist uprisings. This one played a central role in making the Czech self-conscious of being Czech. The National Theatre features the operas of Czech composers, the State Opera has the tourist cycle of Rigoletto, Carmen and so on.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Prague Vinohrady Theatre*

On the other side of the Museum (out of the centre) is situated one of Europe's richest living quarters of the _Belle epoque_. All Art Nouveau for kilometres . This theatre is nowadays used for musicals (Les Misérables). It used to focus on operettes.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Great pictures, TxllxT!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Prague State Opera*

Again the inside of the 'German' State Opera. Wikipedia says: "The plans were developed by the well-known Viennese firm Fellner & Helmer along with Karl Hasenauer, architect of the Burgtheater in Vienna. The resulting Neues deutsches Theater (New German Theatre) was designed by the Prague architect Alfons Wertmüller and built within 20 months. With its spacious auditorium and elaborate neo-rococo décor, the theater was one of the most beautiful in Europe."


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Prague State Opera*

I've lived five years in Prague just after _Die Wende_. Really nice to be able to take part in the 'big city' life with visiting coffeehouses, opera & the Rudolfinum often. In those days you could get a seat at the angels (in the top) for about 50 Eurocents.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Dresden: Semper Oper 1878*

The Première of Wagner's Tannhäuser took place in the Semper Oper, that later burnt down (this happened often in operahouses). This one was built by the son of architect Gottfried Semper, who was in exile because of revolutionary activities. Later on I'll be able to show new photos.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Baden bei Wien: Stadttheater*

Baden bei Wien is a spa resort, where the Viennese love to go for a stroll in the Wienerwald. Many composers went here for the rest & the casino. The theater (1909) is built by the same company that built the Prague State Opera.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Pardubice, East Bohemia*

Pardubice belongs to the Czech heartland. On many many places one can still feel the atmosphere of architectural competition between the Czechs and the German speaking Böhmer. This abruptly ended in 1946.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, seeing these pictures is such a pleasure! Keep them coming, please!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Teplice, North Bohemia*

One of the first Spa resorts in Europe is Teplice, about 50 km south of Dresden. Beethoven met here in 1812 with Johann Wolfgang von Goethe. It has about 50.000 inhabitants. In 1924 a huge theatre was build. Teplice was the centre of German speaking culture in Bohemia.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Marienbad / Mariánské Lázně: City Theatre 1868 Neo-Renaissance*

Marienbad was the favourite Spa of the Prince of Wales Edward VII. You have to see it with your own eyes in order to believe how so much richness is possible to be brought together on one place. After 1989 Marienbad slowly is getting back its old (renovated) glory, while in Teplice the decay of communism is still lingering on.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Prostějov (German: Proßnitz), Central Moravia: National House Theatre*

For me the Czech Republic is an architectural Walhalla. Within the Habsburg Empire the Czech lands were getting very prosperous towards the end of the 19th century. This can still be enjoyed on the spot. The Czechs were welcoming the spirit of progress and Art Nouveau/Jugendstil/Secession was in those days the carrier of being 'new'. Prostějov has about 50.000 inhabitants. In 1907 the huge National House Theatre was build by the architect Jan Kotěra. Recently it was completely renovated.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Vienna: Burgtheater 1888*

In the original Burgtheater (1741) Three Mozart operas premiered: Die Entführung aus dem Serail (1782), Le nozze di Figaro (1786) and Così fan tutte (1790). Beginning in 1794, the theatre was called the "K.K. Hoftheater nächst der Burg". Beethoven's 1st Symphony premiered there on April 2, 1800. In 1888 the old theatre was torn down and the new Burgtheater (designed by Gottfried Semper) was opened at the Ringstraße.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Baden Baden: Theater & Festspielhaus*

Each Spa resort for the rich & famous has its operahouse. Baden Baden in the South of Germany is one of them. Nowadays again a favourite destination for wealthy Russians.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Amazing photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Český Krumlov: Baroque Castle Theatre 1766*

Hidden in a curve of the Moldau river in the South of Bohemia lies the almost completely preserved Renaissance town Český Krumlov. Its castle is the the 2nd biggest complex after the Prague Castle. On the far end a covered bridge (made from wood & plastering) stretches out over a cleft. Here the castle guests could walk unseen from the castle to the still completely intact baroque theatre and to the castle gardens and back. No photos are allowed to be made inside, so I took the liberty to show some from the castle's website.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*London: Covent Garden*

A photo at the entrance to the Royal Opera House Covent Garden looking on the Covent Garden market halls. In 2000 this was completed.









and another photo from Bow Street.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Fantastic photos TxllxT, thank you. The seating in Český Krumlov: Baroque Castle Theatre is amazing!

Palais Garnier, Paris. I was there last year but not for a performance.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

This is the opera house in the city where I live now:



















Inside there are three theaters, one more intimate, for recitals, a medium-sized one for concert performances, and a larger one for full operas

This is the small one:










This is the mid-sized one:










And this is the large one:


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Birmingham Hippodrome is not an opera house even though the Welsh National Opera do perform operas there. For a general purpose house, the acoustics are quite good.

 

I've booked to see La bohème next June & just noticed this.

*WNO EXTRA*
FREE Post-show cast talk-back - La bohème Friday 15 June
Find out more about the performance you have just seen from the people who made it happen. Members of the cast and creative team will talk about the opera you have just seen and answer any questions you may have. Simply turn up after the performance.

I think that's brilliant.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Seattle Opera are putting on The Magic Flute and have this bunch of goodies to entertain & encourage budding (& ageing) opera fans.



> *Free Community Open House Saturday*
> RSVP Now for Guided Backstage Tours of McCaw Hall at 10 or Noon
> 
> Seattle Opera's "Flute-apalooza", our FREE Community Open House, is this Saturday from 10 AM to 1 PM. Family activities include a treasure hunt, a giant kazoo orchestra, and lots of operatic fun. Kids of all ages are welcome. The schedule of events is listed below and you can RSVP now for the Guided Backstage Tours at either 10 AM or noon. We expect these tours to fill up so be sure to RSVP early.
> ...


I really wish ROH would make themselves a bit more fan-friendly & more accessible. If you try & take a photo during the back stage tour you're summarily ejected.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Dresden: Semperoper 1878*










When we were in Dresden the Semperoper was covered by a huge promotiondrape for the forthcoming premiere of L'incoronazione di Poppea (Monteverdi). Almost an every streetcorner one could see Poppea....


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Do yo uhave a pic of the Commendatore's statue in Prague? The one that looks like a Nazgul?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Sieglinde said:


> Do yo uhave a pic of the Commendatore's statue in Prague? The one that looks like a Nazgul?


You mean this one? (picked from the internet)


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Dresden: Semperoper*










There are two Semperopers. The first was build in 1841 by Gottfried Semper. This operahouse had the premiere of Wagner's Tannhäuser in 1845. But as happened so often in those green days with only romantic candlelight: the theatre burnt down. Semper in the meantime had turned for a short while in a revolutionary (1848) and had to live in exile outside Saxony. His son Manfred Semper build the 2nd Semperoper (with help from his dad's designs) in 1878. This 2nd Semperoper burnt out during the infamous firestorm of Dresden in 1945. It has been reopened in 1985. In 2002 it was not fire but flooding from the Elbe river that damaged the operahouse badly. Everything has been restored. It is hardly possible to get a ticket (to be ordered more than a year in advance) and when you're not dressed up for the occasion, no way to get inside.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> Everything has been restored. It is hardly possible to get a ticket (to be ordered more than a year in advance) and when you're not dressed up for the occasion, no way to get inside.


Beautiful & no grungers allowed :devil:


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Dresden: Theaterplatz & Semperoper*


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Prague: National Theatre*










In Prague there is a small copy of the Eiffeltower (build in 1891), from where one can oversee the whole metropole. Climbing this 'Eifelovka' is a favourite pastime for children & (grand-)parents during the weekend.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Bratislava: Slovak National Theatre*


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Litomyšl: Open Air Stage for Smetana Operas*



















Somewhere in the twenties or thirties of the last century this open air stage was made in the castle garden, close to the place where Bedřich Smetana was born. Every year a summer festival was held here with the performance of Smetana's operas. This pre-communist tradition was continued during the whole communist era. Alas, nowadays the only things left are concrete blocks, the orchestral pit and a stage that is rapidly falling apart....


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Litomyšl: Baroque theatre inside the Renaissance Castle*



















Inside the Renaissance Castle (1568) of Litomyšl there is an exquisite baroque theatre, completely kept in its original state. As far as I know in Europe there is only in Drottingholm, Sweden, a similar jewel that survived intact.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Litomyšl: Smetana Hall & Community Hall*

Litomyšl is a small town in East Bohemia with 10.000 inhabitants. During the 19th century it became the epicentre of the nationalistic uprising of the Czech people, who re-united with their own language through (among others) the Czech language operas of Smetana. Above one can see the baroque theatre in the Renaissance Castle (1568-1581) and the open air stage in the castle garden. But that was not enough. In 1905 this operatheatre was opened:



















Still it was not enough. In 1922 another theatre was opened nearby, that was also equipped with a professional stage:










So great & ardent was the passion for Czech opera, that they have in total four venues! Can anybody name a town that has a similar abundance of operatheatres? (Prague has four, but is a metropole of 1.5 million people). Nowadays everything is in decay with regard to the love for Smetana operas. The two operatheatres have recently been renovated.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Guangzhou Opera House


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

HC has already put up a photo of our only opera house here Down Under, in Sydney (of course). Australia's other cultural capital, Melbourne in the sunny south, doesn't have an opera house per se, although the playhouse at the Arts Centre and State Theatre are often used to stage operas (the latter for grand opera). But I'd guess that the *Melbourne Recital Centre* at Southbank can qualify as a kind of opera theatre, for the purpose of chamber opera at least? Looks very snazzy & modern to me, it's pretty new (built a few years back). Pictures below courtesy of this website, which says the design has won some awards - http://thefoolandtheopera.blogspot.com/2009/07/report-melbourne-recital-centre-mrc.html


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Of the opera houses pictured on this thread, my favourite is the Guangzhou one (thanks Natalie). I think I much prefer modern design, it feels more "open" and "inclusive." The old European opera houses speak to me of a bygone era, of rigid class structures and "old money." Kind of irrelevant in the modern age, they are relics, whereas the new designs are more in tune with my personal kinds of philosophies.

BTW I'm not an anarchist, I wouldn't dream of say tearing down the old opera houses like the iconoclasts of the French, Russian or Maoist "revolutions" who did exactly that to the architectural heritage of those lands (particularly churches & temples, as we know). I'm just talking of my aesthetic preferences...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance but is the interior of new opera houses made of wood? I read it's supposed to be the best material for acoustics.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Forgive my ignorance but is the interior of new opera houses made of wood? I read it's supposed to be the best material for acoustics.


It is in Oslo, at least.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I forgot to mention regarding the *Sydney Opera House* that there was talk a few years ago of building a new partially underground one nearby (if I remember correctly, I think I read an article years ago in the _Sydney Morning Herald_). The reason for this idea is that the building is far from adequate for staging really large scale operas - eg. when a big international production came here of Verdi's _Aida_ in the late 1980's, it could only be done in the stadium at Moore Park. However, this idea for an extension has probably been shelved, perhaps it's too controversial (eg. digging up a part of & encroaching on the space of the nearby Royal Botanic Gardens). I haven't been able to find any info about the projected extension after a brief google search.

Speaking of our opera house, here's a site with photos of it constructed using lego blocks -
http://grrrsmind.blogspot.com/2011/05/sydney-opera-house-in-bricks.html


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Sid James said:


> ISpeaking of our opera house, here's a site with photos of it constructed using lego blocks -
> http://grrrsmind.blogspot.com/2011/05/sydney-opera-house-in-bricks.html


That's very impressive.

Now they'll be able to stage this:


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> That's very impressive.
> 
> Now they'll be able to stage this:


Brilliant! And I really didn't think the Act 1 duet between Don José and Michaëla couldn't be any funnier (to me, at least, but we go way back), but they just did. Well done!

And I really feel that the fact that all the characters are smiling really adds to the drama.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Of the opera houses pictured on this thread, my favourite is the Guangzhou one (thanks Natalie). I think I much prefer modern design, it feels more "open" and "inclusive." The old European opera houses speak to me of a bygone era, of rigid class structures and "old money." Kind of irrelevant in the modern age, they are relics, whereas the new designs are more in tune with my personal kinds of philosophies.
> 
> BTW I'm not an anarchist, I wouldn't dream of say tearing down the old opera houses like the iconoclasts of the French, Russian or Maoist "revolutions" who did exactly that to the architectural heritage of those lands (particularly churches & temples, as we know). I'm just talking of my aesthetic preferences...


I think that the talk of 'rigid class structures' doesn't do justice to the phenomenon of the European operahouse. During the 19th century it was the operahouse, where the whole city community gathered, with the expensive seats down & in the lodges, and the cheaper seats on the balconies & up towards the angels. There everyone applauded Nabucco and went into tears for the Hebrew slaves, because that was the secret way how to express the Italian yearning for liberty from the Habsburgers etc. So what would you call here 'rigid'? The operahouse was the place, where all the classes came together and where 'nationbuilding' was being exercised in practice. It's a pity, that one doesn't remember this anymore nowadays.
Coming to Australia & its classless society: what does the cheapest seat cost in Sydney's operahouse and in Melbourne's playhouse? I went in Prague to the opera for 2 Euros.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the historical info TxllxT - I didn't know that aspect of opera house history. Yes, opera houses were great civic monuments, speaking to the civic pride of towns and cities back then. But I'd add that many people didn't have the opportunity to hear opera "in the flesh" at all, they heard (for example) guys like Liszt's & Godowsky's opera transcriptions for solo piano. But I'm not negating what you're saying & I have enjoyed seeing the opera houses of Europe on this thread. It's probably just that me being from the "New World" so to speak, the overtly florid and sometimes quite over-the-top (ornamentation on steroids) style of the old opera houses are not to my taste. I like the neo-classical ones more than anything else, but after a while, they seem to look all the same. So that's why I much prefer more "out-there" modern designs. (perhaps it's not so much an issue of "exclusivity" versus "inclusivity" after all? I don't know).

Re the ticket prices of our opera houses/theatres here in Australia, yes they are expensive. But we don't subsidize the arts half as much as they do in Europe. In any case, us having an opera house at all is a miracle in itself. The funds needed to build the Sydney Opera House in the 1960's came mainly from public lotteries. When the project went drastically over-budget, the original architect Jorn Utzon was virtually made to resign, and an Australian team took over with new designs for the interior (which are less ornate & complex than Mr Utzon's designs were, I saw an exhibition here years ago which showed digital images of how the original interiors would have looked like, and what we have now is okay but more of a "hair-shirt" version of what was originally intended). Anyway, I haven't been to see opera here, but friends who have say you can get "standing room only" seats rather cheaply & inevitably, if there are any spare unoccupied seats, the ushers encourage you to sit in those. But yes, the cheapest "sitting" seats are probably around the AUD$100 mark, which I admit is relatively expensive...


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Plzeň / Pilsen - Josef Kajetán Tyl Theatre 1902*

Newly renovated, build in Neorenaissance style. In those days the West Bohemian city of Pilsen (worldfamous for having invented the Pilsener Beerbrewing method) counted 50.000 inhabitants (nowadays: 100.000). I read that in those days everyone (in Bohemia) went to the opera.




























On the program for the festive re-opening: Rigoletto


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

This is the Opera House in Cardiff Wales -


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Avignon Opera House 1854*


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

TxllxT said:


>


Nice, Txllxt, you can almost feel that south of France sun beating down. Hope you had a good holiday.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Nice, Txllxt, you can almost feel that south of France sun beating down. Hope you had a good holiday.


 This pic is from our holiday in may/april (with about 24 degrees)  Recently we did Venice & Triest (27 degrees). We evade the summer heat on purpose.


----------



## Dins (Jun 21, 2011)

The Gothenburg opera house. My "home" opera.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow, these are just stunning buildings!! It's great to see that there are such wonderful venues for the performances of great works and that our cultural capital is in safe hands. (I hope governments can continue to subsidize opera and music given the devastating predicament of the world economy.) The Royal Danish Opera House in Copenhagen is the most amazing I've ever seen, and I did a tour inside - it's state-of-the-art. Those Danes are such fabulous architects. And, I've been to Gotenborg and seen your wonderful opera house just recently. "West Side Story" was playing there.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> The Royal Danish Opera House in Copenhagen


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks ooopera - absolutely stunning!!! Stunning!!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

The Operatheatre of Regensburg (Bavaria) was build in 1804 and rebuild (fire!) in 1852 by the same architect Emanuel Herigoyen. At the festive reopening _Les Hugenots_ by Meyerbeer was performed.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Buxton Opera House. Buxton Opera and Literary Festival is held each year.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

In March we walked in the park 'above' the National Theatre 1868-83 (on the right, Charles' Bridge in the centre).


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

TxllxT said:


> In March we walked in the park 'above' the National Theatre 1868-83 (on the right, Charles' Bridge in the centre).


Did you go to a performance in Prague ?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Dongiovanni said:


> Did you go to a performance in Prague ?


No, we were travelling by car from the west of Bohemia to the east of Moravia (the two parts of the Czech Republic). This was just a walk for stretching our legs after two hours of driving. In the past however I used to live in Prague, being a regular visitor of all operahouses (3) & concerthalls (2). Beware, Don Giovanni's ghost is here!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Those were the days*

Walking through the Russian Museum in St Petersburg one may meet









Konstantin Alekseyevich Korovin (1869-1939): Portrait of Feodor Shaliapin (1911)


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Saint Petersburg: Михайловский театр / Mikhaylovsky Theatre, Arts Square*










This Theatre saw the premieres of _The Nose_ (1930) & _Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District_ (1934), operas of Dmitri Shostakovich and the premiere of _War and Peace_ of Sergei Prokofiev in 1946.
Vsevolod Emilevich Meyerhold oversaw here his famous production of Tchaikovsky's opera Пиковая дама, Pikovaya dama, The Queen of Spades.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

The most lavishly beautiful opera house I've been in so far is the Lyric in Baltimore (USA), located about an hour from my house, where I saw _The Rake's Progress_. The photo really doesn't do it justice -- you can't see the gold decorations very well, or the composers' names painted on the back wall:


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Saint Petersburg: Mariinsky Theatre + 2nd Stage*










The Mariinsky Theatre was built in 1860 by Alberto Cavos.
The 2nd Stage of the Mariinsky Theatre was built (with lots of problems & intrigues) by Diamond & Schmitt Architects, Toronto, Canada. Its festive opening was in May 2013.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*Opernhaus Zürich*

Built in 1834. Capacity:1200.

These are from my trip in 2012.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Saint Petersburg: Mariinsky Theatre + N.A.Rimsky-Korsakov Conservatory*










Russia's most famous Opera Theatre (1860) and Russia's most famous Conservatory (1896) + two statues: Nicolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1952) on the one side of the Conservatory and Michael Glinka (1906) on the other side. We were there at the end of May, when the famous White Nights are almost there. The sun is really racing around along the horizon!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Saint Petersburg: Mariinsky Theatre*










A panorama with a grand dramatic effect










A picture postcard with tulips from Holland


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Lucca - Teatro del Giglio 1817*










Teatro del Giglio (1817) in Lucca, Tuscany is one of the oldest public theatres in Italy. In 1831 _Guglielmo Tell_ by Gioachino Rossini was premiered here under the direction of Niccolò Paganini.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Teatro Verdi 1867 in Pisa , Italy*



















Build in 1865-67 by the Venetian architect Andrea Scala. Many operas by Pietro Mascagni were premiered here.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Teatro alla Scala


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Erkel Theatre formerly known as Népopera (The People's Opera) in Budapest. it was built in 1911 with 3000 seats, now it's a 1800 seater.



















the best seat is $16, but i usually go with ~$2 tickets.


----------

